# Footer immer nach unten ausrichten (Wie?)



## Stegie (14. April 2002)

Moin Moin,

es kann sein, dass ich vielleicht gerade einen Blackout habe, aber mir fällt da keine gute Lösung zu ein.

Ich hab jetzt meine Seite und will, dass immer gaaaanz unten auf der Seite, spich auch wenn da viel freier Raum wäre, das Copyright steht.

---------
Logo
---------
Inhalt



---------
je.nach.auflösung.unterschiedlich


---------
Copyright
---------


Mhhh, jemand ne Idee ?

Stegie

-----------------------
EDIT:
Gerade gemerkt,
ich kann den Hauptteil ja in einer Zelle einer Tabelle mit Höhe 100% einsetzen, und das Copyright kriegt wird dann einfach in einer zweiten Zeile per vAlign nach unten ausgerichtet
-----------------------------


----------

